
Netflix to Pay Comcast to End Traffic Jam - AndrewDucker
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/netflix-agrees-to-pay-comcast-to-improve-its-streaming-2014-02-23-124491012
======
ColinWright
This story is still #1 on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7286671)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=netflix#!/story/past_week/0/netfli...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=netflix#!/story/past_week/0/netflix)

